# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Bardzo zepsute zęby, co robić?

## Nie zarejestrowany

1. Zalezy od stopnia problemu z zebem. Jednak zastrzyk jest skuteczniejszy.
2. Powinno zadzialac(zastrzyk).
3. Zalezy od problemu z zebem. Nikt nie powie Ci nic wiecej nie widzac zeba.
4. Jak maja dobre znieczulenie (zastrzyk) to nawet nie poczujesz.
5. Lekarz to lekarz on nie jest do wysmiewania tylko pracy-leczenia. Nie wysmieje. Jak kulturalny.
6. To juz musi zobaczyc lekarz ortodonta.

----------


## denti

przede wszystkim musisz jak najszybciej usunąć zęby całkowicie zniszczone bo one zawierają ogrom bakterii które będa dalej niszczyły kolejne zęby. 

Stomatolog cie nie wyśmieje jeśli przyjdziesz z dobrą higieną i pokażesz że ci zalezy. zacznij myć zeby dokładnie, z każdej strony każdego zęba i stosuj płyny do płukania rano i wieczorem + wieczorem przed szczotkowaniem nić dentystyczną. po tygodniu takich zabiegów higienicznych idz do stomatologa i powiedz o swoim lęku. Prawda jest taka że znieczulenie boli przez 4 sekundy, czyli prawie niezauważalnie. Chyba że się boisz i nakręcasz, wtedy sama go sobie generujesz.

Jesli nie masz pieniedzy  na leczenie kanałowe to zorientuj się czy masz w okolicy uniwersytet medyczny z oddziałem stomatologii, na niektórych możesz bezpłatnie przeleczyć zeby u studentów. Fakt, może się nie udac ale to jest duzo lepsze rozwiązanie niż wyrywanie zębów.
Ogarnij się, bo jesteś za młoda na protezę akrylową.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Streptococcus sanguis, mutans, salivaris … to paciorkowce uważane za naturalną niemal florę jamy ustnej ale w określonych sytuacjach jak np spadek odporności , nadużywanie słodyczy,...mogą prowadzić do cięższych infekcji kanałów i korzeni zębów oraz pruchnicy. Masz infekcje prawdopodobnie nimi . W swoim gabinecie bez antybiotyków usuwam z dużą skutecznością te paciorkowce ale przyjmuję tylko w Wa-wie. To jednak dodatkowe koszty. Generalnie to jak napisał mój przedmówca - ogarnij się. Jak nie zrobisz tego , to nikt nie będzie płakał nad brakiem Twoich zębów.

Zdrowotności życzę

----------


## Nonkka

Do dentysty jak najszybciej! Ja leczę się w Pruszkowie, w klinice Dental-Design Jaworska, kawałek od Warszawy - Tobie też ją polecam. Można tam dojechać nawet nie w 20 minut kolejką WKD z centrum. Mają tam w zasadzie wszystko. Sale są wyposażone w najnowszy sprzęt. I co ważne pracują tam nie tylko stomatolodzy, ale również jest świetny chirurg. Kadra jest naprawdę najwyższych lotów, w zasadzie każdy może tam poszczycić się światowymi kursami. Ja akurat leczę się u Pani Jaworskiej, prowadzi u mnie całościowe leczenie - jestem bardzo zadowolona.  Ja ze swojej strony serdecznie polecam.

----------


## lenkal

Do dentysty musisz sie udać i to w try miga  :Smile:  Nie rozumiem jak mozna sobie tak zaniedbac zeby ale szczerze polecam gabinet Dentamax w Krakowie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no nie ma wyjścia, trzeba się do dentysty wybrać, jak dbam o to, żeby były zdrowe dlatego staram się regularnie chodzić o Dental Services, żeby wiedzieć co się z zębami dzieje i w razie czego wcześniej zareagować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem Cię, sama nie byłam u dentysty od pięciu lat. Po leczeniu kanałowym (zastrzyk bezpośrednio w miazgę) mam traumę i boję się iść.

----------


## Martusia

Udaj sie w jak najszybszym tempie do lekarza specjalisty, zanim zacznie Cię poważnie boleć i zanim stracisz resztę zębów. Zęby niestety same się nie leczą ;/

----------


## olga123

Nie rozumiem czemu jeszcze nie odwiedziłeś dentysty to niepoważne

----------


## Guacamole

Jedynym wyjściem z tej sytuacji jest udanie się do dentysty! Jeżeli tego nie zrobisz będzie bardzo źle. Sama dopiero niedawno zrozumiałam, że leczenie zębów jest bardzo ważne bo jak zaniedbałam swoje to później plomby i takie tam. Strasznie żałuję, że nie poszłam wcześniej do specjalisty więc nie zastanawiaj się, na prawdę! Ja chodzę do pani Mroczkowskiej-Kuchta i nie zamierzam tego zmieniać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no raczej nie czekac bo same się te żeby nie wyleczą. Znajdz dobrego stomatologa a on już będzie wiedział co zrobic żeby ci pomoc. Ja chodze w Wałbrzychu do centrum Dentarama i jestem zadowolona. A dentyści są rzeczowi i potrafią pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Straszne to jest przede wszystkim to, że ludzie nie potrafią zrozumieć, jak poważne choroby mogą być na przykład z powodu nieleczonych zębów. Sama miałam poważne problemy z zębami, zaniedbałam sprawę, potem leczyłam się u dr borczyka w katowicach. Też mnie to kosztowało i kasy i cierpienia, ale udało się wszystko doprowadzić do normalności. Tym bardziej warto propagować profilaktykę stomatologiczną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 16 lat i tez nie dbałam o zęby. A teraz od roku je leczę i jeszcze troche sobie je  poleczę. Miałam bardzo je zniszczone wstydziłam sie je pokazywać. Strasznie bałam sie isc do dentysty. Uciekałam z gabinetu. A teraz jak bym mogla to bym codziennie chodziła, bo mam za dużo do stracenia. Idź do tego dentysty on Ci krzywdy nie zrobi , ale Ci pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no najlepiej isć do dentysty. Ja w Iławie mam dobrego stomatologa w przychodni Jardent. Lepszego nie spotkałam. A byłam u wielu. Zawsze jakiś był niemiły albo niedelikatny a tu wszytsko jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobny problem . Też nie była m u denrysty od porad 6 lat a mam dopiero 16 i wiekszosc zębów zepsutych . Żaluje ze zanidbałam tak zęby a niestety słabo u mnie z kasą w domu więc do dentysty raczej się nie wybiorę bo sporo by kosztowała naprawa ich wszystkich .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dentysci sa przyzwyczajeni do takich widokow. Nie ma sie cos wstydzic. Ja do Dental CIty w Bielsku-Bialej poszlam pierwszy raz z fatalnymi zebami, ale teraz dzieki nim mam ladny usmiech

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodziłam w  polmedico.pl na wybielanie zęba martwego. Widzę rezultat. Polecam))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja bede sie musiala zdecydowac na proteze, albo implanty :Frown: (

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

implanty to nic strasznego :Smile:  oczywiscie, nie zastapia naszych naturalnych zębów, ale jeśli ktoś cierpi na ich brak to bardzo dobre rozwiazanie. ja wstawialam u dr Cichonia z Krakowa i jego moge polecic

----------


## Kamisa

no wlasnie znam Cichonia i bardzo sobię cenię go za profesjonalizm! fajny stomatolog i konkretny!

----------


## jonka80

Podstawą jest tu konsultacja stomatologiczna, bez dwóch zdań. Warto udać się po prostu do dobrej kliniki, która zajmuje się i stomatologią i implantologią, wtedy będzie ok. Zerknij sobie na stronę kliniki borczyka w katowicach, oni nie jedną osobę ratowali z opresji.

----------


## Hula

Miałam duży problem żeby syna zabrać do dentysty, ale dobrze że trafiłam na artykuł  który przygotował nas na to zdarzenie, dzięki temu dziecko ma zdrowe zęby, które regularnie są sprawdzane przez specjalsitę

----------


## Billa

no ja właśnie znam dr Cichonia bo cała moja rodzina do niego chodzi...a ze ja mam taką fobię to nie chodziłam. aż w końcu doprowadziłam swoje zęby do opłakanego stanu i musiałam pójść...nie żałuję bo dr na prawde super! no i już przy nim zostałam - leczenie trwa, ja zadowolona bo aż tak bardzo się nie boję... :Smile:  polecam jednak nie zaniedbywać zębów  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie bać sie i isć do dentysty  :Wink:  pomoze a nie zaszkodzi  :Wink:

----------


## Sonnix

To właśnie, jak się wizytę odkłada to jest tylko gorzej. Ja od razu, jak coś widzę to idę do mojego stomatologa dra borczyka. Ma klinikę w katowicach. Dzięki temu z moimi zębami jest wszystko jak należy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja akurat jestem z krakowa . I jak zobacze ,ze mam jakąs dziurke to lece odrazu do dr cichonia . Już niejednokrotnie mi uratował ząb . przed kanałówką także

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam ten sam problem z zebami  :Frown:  ostatnio co 5 minut chodze do dentysty ( jestem z również krakowa i takze chodzę na wizyty do pana dr Cichonia ) dał mi tlenki cynku i zobaczymy co będzie . Powiedzial tylko ze jeśli zab nie bd bolec do dwóch dni to juz wgl nie zaboli .. mam nadzieje ,

----------


## Seila80

Właśnie Klinika Borczyka w Katowicach jest dobrym miejscem na to, aby kompleksowo leczyć zęby. Mają bardzo dobrych stomatologów i protetyków, a także sprzęt. Wszystko to sprawia, że nawet najbardziej zaniedbane zęby po prostu po pewnym czasie nabierają błysku.

----------


## orinoka

Powiem tak. O zęby niestety trzeba dbać . Jeżeli masz tak zepsute zeby to jak na mój gust to : po 1 :albo masz bardzo ubogo w organizmie z witaminami oraz niektórymi pierwiastkami które są niezbędne w budowie jak i wzmacniania zębów . wapń , magnez , potas itd. I wierz mi ,ze dentysta Cie nie wysmieje , Jego zadaniem jest leczyć zeby a  nie śmiać z pacjenta . Druga sprawa to to ,ze musisz nieodpowiednio dbać o swoje zeby , odpowiednia higiena  to jest drugie 50 % żeby z zębami było wsyztsko okay . Poza tym pytasz sie o zęba ktory jest zniszczony od środka . To może ci tylko stwierdzić denstytsa. Na internecie a bardzo nic nie wskórasz ,Choć jak na moje oko i po tym ,że swego czsu często gęsto siedziałam na fotelu to ci moje powiedzieć ze to będzie kanałówka .  Nie mam pojęcia skąd jesteś , ale ja jak mieszkałam jeszcze w Krakowie to chodziłam do dr Cichonia  . Stomatologia Cichoń tak się nazywa gabinet pana doktora jesli chcesz iść prywatnie a nie na nfz  . Idź na ta wizytę . Ja jeszcze tylko dodam jedno . Zepsute zeby sa przyczyną potem wielu chorób m. in chorób serca .

----------


## soksana88

jak na mój gust , to tez myślę ,ze autorka wątku po prostu ,że dbała o zęby , brak odpowiedniej higieny , mycie nieodpowiednimi pastami + brak nitkowania + brak wizyt u dentysty no to się nie widzie ,że żeby są w takim stanie a nie innym . Ja jestem z Wrocławia i mogłam bym Ci polecic tutejsze gabinety denstystyczne . Co do tego co pisała Orinoka , To ja słyszałam kiedyś duzo od mojej siostry która w krakowie mieszka . Że własnie w Stomatologii Cichoń uratowali jej dwa zęby , gdzie w innych poradzić sobie nie umieli i chcieli wyrwac.Takze dr Cichoń ratuje zeby nawet w beznadziejnych przypadkach .Wiem też ,ze używają nowoczesnych materiałów .

----------


## korowodowa

nie będę juz tu sie wywodzić co Ci konkretnie sie dzieje dziewczyno z zebami bo uważam iż  w powyższych postach wystarczająco zostało wyjaśnione . jak jesteś z krk to polecam dr cichonia , na prawde dobry dentysta.

----------


## EwaKimmsey

Ja miałam zniszczone zęby w wyniku choroby, którą przechodziłam. Skonsultowałam się z implanto-protetykiem, dr tomaszem falkowskim (to jeden z lepszych specjalistów). To, co dało radę zostało wyleczone, w miejsce brakujących zębów wykonano uzupełnienia protetyczne. Generalnie po pewnym okresie czasu wszytsko wrócił do normy. Tak więc taka była moja droga. Dużo pomógł doktor, który widać ma wiedzę i doświadczenie.

----------


## semenii

Właśnie bardzo dobrze jest zasięgnąć konsultacji. Bez tego nie wyobrażam sobie prawidłowegol leczenia. Jak ja zaczynałam leczenie w klinice dra borczyka to też właśnie najpierw były spotkania, na których ustaliliśmy sobie plan działania. To bardzo pomocne jest.

----------


## SeniSeyma

Można jak najbardziej tracić zeby w wyniku choroby zwłaszcza nowotworowej.Miałam pamiętam taką pani z biologii , która była po chemioterpaiach itd . I miała tak strsznie zniszczone zeby przez to ,ze masakra  :Frown:  Co do dr Cichonia tak się akurat skłąda ,ze jestem z Krakowa i chodze do niego na wizyty jak coś mi się dzieje . Teraz musi mi właśnie wyleczyć siódemkę oraz zrobić zdjęcie dolnej lewej szóstki . mam chyba stan zapalny przyzębia :/ogólnie reaguje mi ten ząb na zimno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zęby to Twój największy kompleks? Prawie w ogóle się nie uśmiechasz? Zasłaniasz usta podczas rozmowy? Boisz się iść na randkę, krępujesz na rozmowie kwalifikacyjnej? Oddasz wszystko za piękny, zdrowy uśmiech? Być może boisz się dentysty?
Zgłoś się do nowego programu Polsat Cafe!

Eksperci z 3 renomowanych klinik stomatologicznych w Polsce sprawią, że będziesz zachwycać uśmiechem. Odzyskasz pewność siebie i zmienisz swoje życie. Ty także zasługujesz na hollywoodzki uśmiech!

Aby wziąć udział w castingu należy przesłać na adres
usmiech@zgloszenia.tv zgłoszenie zawierające:
·        imię i nazwisko
·        datę urodzenia
·        numer telefonu
·        2 zdjęcia – całej sylwetki oraz aktualnego stanu uzębienia.

Więcej informacji pod nr telefonu: 881771066.

----------


## Flestwood Mac

Autorko wątku ... co ty robiłaś z tymi zębami >? wątek troche stary niestety , ciekawe co zrobiłaś w końcu , ale nie rozumiem jak w taki sposób można zaniedbać zęby . Jesli nie stać Cię na prywatnego denstyste ok , to jest zrou=zumiałe ale jest mnóstwo w tej chwili przychodni które mają podpisane  kontrakty NFZ , i da się wiele zrobić za darmo . Masakra po  prostu . Ja chodze raz na NFZ a raz prywatnie  ( zalwezy czy mam pieniądze czy też nie  i czas ). Jak prywatnie to chodze u siebie w mieście w Krk do stomatologii Cichoń , Jak na gabinet prywatny to ma serio przystepne ceny . I ogólnie robią wsyztsko by te zeby ratować .

----------


## koczka

Cichonia mam pod domem i zastanawiam się czy sie wybrać. słuszałam ze solidny i że te wizyty u niego nie są mega stresujaće bo jest sympatyczny...także może warto?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma co załamywać rąk tylko trzeba iść do dentysty i zacząć powoli walczyć ze stanem zębów nie musisz przeciez iść od razu prywatnie możesz na nfz  a pewne rzeczy jak coś zrobić na raty więc stan portfela jest do przewalczenia zawsze. ja się lecze u Pani Krystyny Domagały w Legnicy u mnie i to bardzo dobry specjalista, cierpliwie wszystko tłumaczy jak się stresujesz i od razu jakoś tak łatwiej tę wizytę przetrwać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ma się bardzo zepsute zęby to w pierwszej kolejności i jak najszybciej idzie się do dentysty. Ja sama miałam kiedyś bardzo duży problem w tej kwestii i kiedy zdałam sobie z tego sprawę to od razu stomatolog z polecenia i już. Jak ktoś jest ze Szczecina polecam klinikę Bochińska. Naprawdę bardzo ładnie wyprowadzili mnie na prostą.

----------


## MariaSz.

Jak najszybciej udaj się do dobrego dentysty! Ja ze swojej strony mogę polecić Ci Panią Katarzynę Radzikowską, która pracuje w klinice Dental Park. Moje zęby uratowała - a były w dość ciężkim stanie. Spróbuj wiec umówić się na wizytę.

----------


## Profilactica_pl

Tutaj w zasadzie rada może być tylko jedna,czyli aby wybrać się do dobrego dentysty na kontrolę oraz jak najszybciej leczyć zęby,nie od razu wyrywać bo to najprostsze co można zrobić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przecież teraz to ratuje się każdy ząb i lekarze tak szybko nie usuwają zębów. Ja też miałem mocno zaniedbane zęby i udało się je wszystkie zachować ale to dzięki pracy dobrych stomatologów z  kliniki Multimed u nas w Zamościu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludziom się wydaje że jak ktoś ma bardzo zaniedbane zęby i nie idzie do dentysty to jest po prostu głupi. A jak tłumaczy to tym że się boi to histeryzuje. Nie wiem czy wiedzą że jest coś takiego jak dentofobia i że wtedy naprawdę robi się prawdziwa blokada. Sama przez to długo cierpiałam bo to okropne uczucie kiedy ma się popsute zęby i nie może przemóc żeby iść na wizytę. Mi bardzo pomógł psycholog i laser Fotona. On jest dobry dla osób z dentofobią bo leczenie nim nie boli i jest przy okazji bezwiertłowe. Jeden minus że jest tak słabo dostępny i w moim województwie są dwa w tym jeden gdzie mieszkam w Chełmie w przychodni Eko Med. Także nie wszystko jest takie oczywiste jak się wydaje.

----------


## TWsklep_pl

Nie widzę sensu pytać na forum o zepsute zęby,ponieważ te trzeba czym prędzej leczyć,chyba każdy się ze mną zgodzi,prawda? Daj znać jak w chwili obecnej wygląda sytuacja oraz czy byłeś z tym problemem u stomatologa. Cały czas czekamy na Twoją odpowiedź na forum.

----------


## Re-nu

Ja uważam, że warto znaleźć lekarza, który będzie kompleksowo leczył zęby. Musi też mieć odpowiednie podejście, zaniedbane zęby wynikają ze strachu przed dentysta i wizytą. Ja już się przekonałam, ale rozumiem wszystkich dla których jest to trudne. Polecam w Warszawie dr Sznajder. Ale pewnie w każdym mieście jest mnóstwo lekarzy z powołania, który pomogą przełamać strach. Próbujcie, sami nie uwieżycie ile to daje radości, kiedy wizyta sie uda, was nic nie bolalo i jest pierwszy zdrowy ząb. A pozniej juz nic nie boli. mnie zeby bolaly latami, przywyklam do tego pernamentnego bolu, dzisiaj nie wiem po co tyle lat sie meczyla. Trzymam za was kciuki.

----------


## mateusz.wi

ja niestety nie potrafię zrozumieć dentofobii , z całym szacunkiem do osób , które cierpią na tę przypadłość . Ja sobie nie wyobrażam nie chodzić do dentysty ,a wizyty kontrolne , przecież nasze zeby ciagle pracują tak na prawde , niszczy się szkliwo itd . wiadomo dba się o te zeby jak tylko sie da , ale i tak mimo tego dostają się jakieś bakterie , które potem sieją zniszczenia w zębach . Ja zawsze biorę znieczulenie  i niczego się nie boje . A uczęszczam do stomatologii Cichoń w krakowie . Wszystkie zęby jak narazie mam wyleczone . Podejście do pacjenta mają bardzo dobre .nawet do osób które panicznie sie boją fotela

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wyobrazasz sobie dentofobii bo na nią nie cierpisz, dlatego. To choroba! Nic że obiecają ci że nie będzie boleć, że jest przyjemna atmosfera w gabinecie i nie pachnie dentystą - zawsze idzie się z lękiem i w stresie. 
ja nie chodziłam do dentysty przez 20 lat - włąśnie z lęku, strachu, teraz mam 40 i moje zeby sa w opłakanym stanie. niestety konieczne wyrwanie chirurgiczne korzeni po złamanych zebach , leczenie tego co się jeszcze da i wstawienie implantów- taki efekt. Do dentysty zaciągnał mnie prawie siła mąż, na bezpłatną konsultacje, zebym poznała jego lekarza i centrum stomatologiczne do którego chodzi w Katowicach. I tak powoli, powoli sie przekonałam- dr Bigas - rewelacyjny człowiek przekonał mnie i namówił na wyrwanie pierwszych 2 zębów jednoczesnie. Faktycznie nie bolało. Ale stres był taki że zasłabłam w poczekalni ( ale mają bardzo fachowy personel , pielęgniarki od razu zauwazyły i się mna zajeły ) Wspaniały zespół. Naprawiłam jednego zeba- to dla mnie ogrony sukces ale i wielka zasługa mojego cierpliwego męża i dentystów z tego centrum.  A nawet ! - Bede wstawiać tam implanty- to już moja decyzja, ale mimo tego że personel - wspaniały zreszta z Astra Dent mnie przekonuje, wiem że bedzie stres. Bo to dentofobia własnie , bardzo nasilona

----------


## Stokrotka09

Z tego, co opisujesz, to niezbyt fajnie to wygląda, ale chociaż w końcu się zdecydowałaś na leczenie, to tyle dobrze. Jeżeli chodzi o znieczulenia, to raczej nie ma opcji, żeby jakieś nie zadziałało, nie wyobrażam sobie żeby po dodatkowej zapłacie + do tego przy mega stresie jeszcze odczuwać ból podczas zabiegu. 
Powinnaś posprawdzać różne strony internetowe z ofertami dentystów, jeśli nie chce Ci się chodzić od jednego do drugiego. Trzeba liczyć się z kasą, zwłaszcza na takie leczenie, jakie Cię może czekać. Ale spokojnie - warto.  :Smile:  Ja Ci mogę polecić mojego dentystę Atria; wejdź sobie na ich stronę, przejrzyj ofertę, może coś znajdziesz. Zależy też gdzie mieszkasz, ale z tego co wiem, to mają parę placówek. 
W każdym razie trzymam kciuki i głowa do góry! Nie ma rzeczy, której się nie da naprawić! :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ogóle ostatnio miałam podobny problem i problem ze znalezieniem dentysty odpowiedniego. Szukałam przez pkt.pl i patrzyłam na opinie. Chciałam kogoś ze swojej dzielnicy, ponieważ mam małe dzieci i nie chciałam jeźdźić po całym mieście. Udało się znaleźć dobrego stomatologa :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja cierpiałam na lęk przed dentystą po leczeniu kanałowym na żywo na nfz... Panu doktorowi nie chciało się mnie znieczulić. Po tym zdarzeniu nie chodziłam chyba z 8 lat do dentysty no i wkoncu musiałam pójść...moja znajoma powiedziała, że teraz inaczej już leczą i nie jest to bolesne. Poszłam do Almadentu w Rzeszowie i jestem na finiszu w leczeniu.

----------


## Agnieszkaa5

Jestem trochę w szoku po przeczytaniu Twojego posta, autorko. Tak poważnych problemów z zębami naprawdę nie można lekceważyć tylko jak najszybciej wziąć się w garść i systematycznie leczyć. Nawet jeżeli boisz się dentystów to musisz jakoś ten lęk przełamywać, bo tu chodzi o Twoje zdrowie!! Nie wiem czy zdajesz sobie sprawę, że takie zaniedbania prowadzą nawet do poważnych chorób serca (zepsuty ząb drogą krwionośną rozsiewa zarazki po całym organizmie). Jeżeli szukasz profesjonalistów, którzy na pewno (!) nie będą się wyśmiewać z Twoich problemów to zgłoś się do White Dental Clinic na Bielanach, a przede wszystkim do pani Agnieszki. Bardzo miła kobieta, serdeczna i świetny specjalista.

----------


## adana

A nie wolisz założyć licówek na wszystkie zęby? Z tym, że przed założeniem licówek trzeba je wyleczyć... zwłaszcza z próchnicy. Szkoda, że tak zaniedbałaś swoje ząbki, bo ich naprawa to będzie jednak spory wydatek.

----------


## Orijanna

A właśnie jakiś dobry implantolog w łodzi? Szukam takiego miejsca bo mam do założenia 2,3 implanty. Potrzebuję się poradzić i po prostu też wycenić, bo wiem, że to cena duża jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrego stomatologa znajdziecie w Zielonej Górze na ulicy Nagietkowej 3. Bardzo dobry specjalisty, można szybko wyleczyć ząbki a co najważniejsze bezboleśnie wyleczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z Krakowa przy TAKIM problemie - dradzic moge Studio SE. A to dlatego że po 1 - maja dobry sprzet też do diagnozowania, po 2 - wybitni specjalisci co nawet bardzo znszczony ząb potrafią odratowac po 3 - jak sę czegoś nie da uratować są świetni w uzupełnieniach i  implantach , potrafią tak upiekszyć nawet najbrzydsze zeby że sobie nie wyobrazacie nawet

----------


## Wiollea

To stomatologia królewska, sama u nich robiłam implanty 3 lata temu i bardzo ładnie się prezentują, też cenowo jest spoko, nawet można sobie na jakieś raty rozłożyć.

----------


## Kamiks87

Jeśli jakiś dentysta mówi mi, że trzeba usunąć zęba to idę to zawsze skonsultować. Wyrwać jest najprościej. Tak mi chcieli wyrwać w dentalux, ale poszedłem do innego dentysty i okazało się, że zęba można uratować. Wyrywanie to ostateczność - pamiętaj!

----------


## PepperMint

co do stomatologia z Krakowa to od siebie moge polecić Stomatologię Cichoń . Bardzo źle ,ze autorka wątku nie leczyła tych zębów . Ogólnie z zębów sa najgorsze choroby . A juz nie wspomne co może zrobic zgorzel zeba . U mnie nieomal nie doszło do zakażenia całego organizmu . A co do gabinetu wyżej wspomnianego to leczyłam tu już zęby niejednokrotnie . Na wizytę nie czeka sie długo

----------


## Fiffka

ja tak uciekałam od stomatologa 3 lata....i nabawiłam sie takich dziur że hej. siłą mnie zaciągnięto na fotel, panicznie sie bałam ale dr Cichoń spokojem i miłym podejściem przekonał mnie że nie ma czego się obawiać. no i udalo się - mam zęby wyleczone!

----------


## sarna833

Dobry dentysta jest w stanie zdziałać cuda z naszymi zębami, więc można jakoś jeszcze o nie zawalczyć. Ja swojego idealnego dentystę znalazłam w krakowskiej klinice Dental Park i na pewno nie zamienię go na żadnego innego. Tylko tam potrafili przywrócić moje zęby do normy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20 lat wszystkie zęby zepsute 

nigdy nie chodziłem do dentysty 

bo były inne wydatki w domu ..

teraz jestem sam z tym problemem, 

i nie dam rady ogarnąć w tak krótkim

czasie tyle pieniędzy - jestem załamany

nie szukam słów ''trzeba było o nie dbac''

bo jednak to nie jest w pełni moja wina 

lecz rąk nie umywam wiec w koncu zapytam

Gdy człowiek nie ma możliwości zdobycia gotówki 

jest jakiś ratunek ? wyjscie ? ja myślę że nie

ps : Jedna wypłata nic nie da, a czasu zbyt wiele nie mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak to co robić? Jak najszybciej iść do dentysty. Polecam eko-med w chelmie, oni leczą laserem, więc ani Cię to nie będzie bolało, ani nie będziesz musiała się bać, że zabieg nie został wykonany dokładnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dentysta wskazany. Nie ma co się zastanawiać. Na Twoim miejscu już dziś bym się gdzieś zapisała. Sama niedawno leczyłam dużo zębów, ale najpierw wybrałam dentalux i to była pomyłka, potem trafiłam do prywatnej Pani dentystyki i już ząbki mam cacy. Także można :Smile:  Nie kieruj się, że akurat duży obiekt ma lepsze sprzęty itp. bo to nie zawsze jest prawda.

----------


## Axwelia

wszytsko zależy w jakim stanie jest ten ząb. w Stomatologii Cichoń uratowali mi prawie wszyskie zeby prócz jednego .Dolnej szóstki. Ale ona się nie nadawała wgl juz do leczenia. po wszelkich badaniach , prześwietleniach , doszlismy do wniosku,ze lepiej jak go usuniemy z tego względu ,ze leczenie jej nie przyniesie efektu. Póki co jestem po usunięcu i w to miejsce będę w tym gabinecie wstawiała implant  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lekarze na NFZ nie chcą leczyć zębów nawet jeśli pacjent jest zdecydowany na leczenie to musi zapłacić .lekarze twierdzą że na NFZ nie leczy sie kanalowo

----------


## Georgina45

No a co Ty myślałeś ? oczywiście ,ze na NFZ zębów kanałowo się nie leczy .W Polsce masz refundowane owszem , ale od zębów 1 do 3 . A tak to wszystko jest płatne . Leczenie kanałowe jest leczeniem komercyjnym. I gdzie indziej tzn poza granicami kraju, jak np w Niemczech tak samo musisz sobie zapłacić za takie leczenie . O ile pamiętam płaci się 150 euro za jeden kanał. Czytałam kiedyś jak to wygląda. A to ,że miałeś dbać no oczywiście . Chodzi się na kontrole co pół roku przynajmniej,a  nie tak sie zęby zaniedbuje.Kontrola nic prawie nie kosztuje . A jeśli już to jest  to  na prawdę niewiele. Co do gabinetu, to ja chodzę do Ratyńscy Dental Clinic w Warszawie . Wspaniali dentyści. Leczenie kanałowe miałam pod mikroskopem  :Wink:  a cena jak na takie leczenie również jest przystępna.

----------


## stalker8

> Kontrola nic prawie nie kosztuje


Jeżeli u dentysty, u którego normalnie płacisz (od lat) za leczenie, to może i nic. 
Państwowy może powiedzieć, że 'jest w porządku', a inny prywatny, zawsze, że jest coś do leczenia. W rozmowach z moją Panią, również był poruszany ten temat, abym miał niepokój - pochorował się jeszcze bardziej.

A teraz ktoś przywołuje tutaj, po moich ostatnich wpisach...
Po neuroleptykach będzie mi wszystko jedno czy mam zęby. I to na własne życzenie.  :Frown:  Jak bardzo nie znałem ludzi, nie nauczyłem się do czego są zdolni, aby wyrządzić drugim, ale za to co ja im wyrządziłem, więc - wszystko ok, tak ma być.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszędzie ładnie się pisze że od jeden do trzy są leczone na kasę chorych ale w praktyce wygląda inaczej .Chodzę do gabinetu z kontraktem na NFZ i niestety płace za leczenie kanałowe jedynek . Zdjęcie zębów też jest płatne .jeśli ktoś zna gabinet w którym można leczyć darmowo to proszę o podanie gdzie taki jest na Podkarpaciu najlepiej w okolicach Jarosławia z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi

----------


## Salomea

O zęby trzeba dbać ,nie ma na to rady.No chyba że mamy super dobre geny. Ale jak mówisz że masz zaniedbane zęby ,a nie wiesz że tak powiem od czego zacząć,to może zacznij od wizyty w Pracowni Radiologii Stomatologicznej. Ja znam jedną na Białołęce w Warszawie "Diagdent"Jeżeli jesteś z Warszawy lub okolic to naprawdę warto.Mają świetny sprzęt,wykonują nie tylko rentgena, ale i cefalometrię ,pantomogram,tomograf.Specjaliści tam pracujący na pewno ci doradzą.

----------


## Mallas

W Krakowie to Stomatologia dr Cichonia jest doskonałym gabinetem, dobrze i dokładnie leczą zęby. I szczerze mówiąc nie można trafić lepiej!

----------


## Kasma

Tak, zdecydowanie. jest to dobry dentysta. zaczęłam tam chodzić i szczerze mówiąc jestem bardzo zadowolona, że tam trafiłam

----------


## nejmka

no ja chwalę sobie Stomatologię Cichonia - jest kompetentnie, konkretnie i rzeczowo. Także dla mnie to dentysta na wielki plus!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie warto zwlekać - ja z podobnym problem poszłam do Dentalu w Lublinie. Pomogli mi naprawdę szybko, nie ja w innych miejscach. Jestem zadowolona i do dzisiaj korzystam z ich usług.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chodzi o przychodnie dental w Lublinie na Lwowska 6, to jest to najprawdopodobniej najlepszy  stomatolog w Lublinie...miałam dwa ząbki praktycznie nie do uratowania a jednak się udało...kanałowo bo kanałowo ale ząbki mam i są podbudowane.

----------


## Oksis

W krakowie to tylko Stomatologia dr Cichonia! leczy dokładnie, bezbolesnie i przede wszystkim bez stresu!

----------


## MariaRadosz

Ktos tu napisał ,ze wczesniej nie miał pieniędzy na leczenie zębów. Ja równiez kiedyś nie miałam pieniędzy , przez co stracilam niestety dwa zęby ( z tyłu na szczescie więc ich wgl nie widać) . Zawsze jest mozliwość pójścia z nfz , chociaż ... jak chcesz zrobić sobie wypełnienia światłoutwardzalne to i tak wlaściwie zapłacisz tak jak w prywatnym gabinecie. Mam rozeznanie bo chodziłam z nfz i chodze w tej chwili prywatnie. I w dodatku mam lepiej te zęby leczone, lepsze podejście do pacjenta a nie jego zlewanie. Z Krakowa jak najbardziej polecam Stomatologię Cichoń, zwłaszcza pana dr Tomasza Dohnala . Pozdrawiam

----------


## ilkona

ja kupiłam ostatnio pakiet stomatologiczny w Lux Medzie, pakiet kupiłam w pormocji nazywa się Komfort i zapłaciłąm za niego tylko 49 zł, więc to grosze jak za usługi stomatologiczne.

----------


## gezza

szczerze mówiąc do mnie Lux med nie przemawia. nie wiem czemu zrezygnowałam z nich i teraz chodzę do dr Cichonia i bardzo sobie chwalę. kameralnie, dokładnie i na spokojnie! bardzo dobre rozwiązanie moim zdaniem!

----------


## ipalka

a dlaczego zrezygnowałaś z usług Lux Medu, ja mam u nich wykupiony pakiet medyczny i stomatologiczny i jestem bardzo zadowolona z jakości usłu, ostatnio mi implant wstawiali i wyszło super.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem zadowolona z usług gabinetu Steczko (SteczkoDentysta.pl). Miła obsługa, nowoczesny gabinet - na każdym kroku dba się o prawidłowy komfort pacjenta. Lekarz informuje na bieżąco co będzie robił. Cenię sobie bardzo takie podejście. W jakiś sposób niweluje to u mnie stres. Polecam serdecznie.

----------


## imolka

ja sstawiam na dobrej jakości sprzęt i nowoczesne metody leczenia jeśli chodzi o stomatologię, dlatego korzystam z usług lux medu ponieważ u nich mogę liczyć na wysoką jakość usług.

----------


## Ala56b

No tak, w dzisiejszych czasach ciezko znaleźć dobrego dentyste i jeszcze który nie zje nas finansowo. Ja ostatnio musiałam szybko trafić do dentysty, dobrze, że pracuję niemal obok Scandinavian Clinic w Krakowie. Nagła sytuacja, obudzilam się z okropnym bólem zęba i tam przyjeli mnie od reki … po prostu rewelacja, profesjonalne podejście po pacjenta, czułam ze jestem w dobrych rekach, także może tam spróbuj. Na pewno tam wróce!

----------


## nimkora

idź po prostu do dentysty, ja mam pakiet stomatologiczny w Lux Medzie za 49 zł można kupić pakiet i mieć możliwośc korzystania z usług dentystycznym w nieograniczonych ilościach. Warto zacząć od przeglądu jamy ustnej i przygotowaniu planu leczenia.

----------


## ninnese

Nie ma na co czekać.. Trzeba w końcu ruszyć do dobrego dentysty i zacząć leczyć zęby. Same się nie naprawią niestety. Jak jesteś z Lublina lub okolic to polecam Ci Dentala na Lwowskiej. Super przychodnia i super lekarze. Zawsze się stresowałam tych wizyt, lecz odkąd chodzę do nich to już przeszłość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja osobiście nie znam nikogo, kto powiedziałby, że w ogóle się dentysty nie boi, ja też mam taki specyficzne odczucia, jak mam iść do gabinetu. Ale jak się chce mieć ładne i zdrowe zęby to nie ma wyjścia. Dobrze jest znaleźć przyjazny gabinet, gdzie zadbają o to, że będziemy się dobrze czuć. Ja chodzę do Bamedu, tam mam super opiekę i atmosfera jest super, bardzo miła i przyjazna.

----------


## kalys

moim zdaniem żeby dbać o zęby to trzeba regularnie je kontrolować, dlatego ja wykupiłam sobie pakiet lux medu Komfort w ramach którego mam nielimitowane przeglądy, 3 znieczulenia w cenie, zniżka na 3 pierwsze wypełnienia, więc to dobry start na początek, nie znalazłam lepszej ofery na rynku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry gabinet z Wrocławia to Maxdent, mieszczą się przy Hallera. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona, że na nich trafiłam. Na miejscu znajdziecie nie tylko profesjonalną obsługę dentystyczna ale i dentystów z dobrym podejściem do pacjentów, to dla mnie bardzo ważne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co do jednego jesteśmy zgodni, że nie może się odbyć bez wizyty w gabinecie. Ja też kiedyś miałam problem z tym, w jakiej kondycji są moje zęby. Ale zaczęłam chodzić do Bamedu i teraz regularnie odwiedzam ten gabinet. Moje zęby są w bardzo dobrej kondycji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli o Kraków chodzi to sprawdzona przychodnia dentystyczna to Studio Skrzat. To dobra przychodnia dla dorosłych i dla dzieci. W kilku miejscach już byłam, ale tu trafiam na najlepszych dentystów, więc u nich zostanę.

----------


## kultka

o zęby trzeba dbać całe życie, ja osobiście korzytsam z opieki dentystycznej lux medu i jestem bardzo zadowolona mam nieograniczoną ilośc wizyt w ramach pakietu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak jesteście ze Szczecina i szukacie dobrego dentysty to idźcie do Unimedex na Kwiatową. Spodoba wam się tam dobre podejście do pacjentów i przyjazne ceny. Ja miałam bardzo dużo ubytków i dzięki wizytom u nich aktualnie mam bardzo dobry stan zębów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na taki problem jest tylko jedna odpowiedź - idź do specjalisty. Polecam Steczko z Krakowa. Potrafią naprawdę zdziałać cuda. Sprawdzeni osobiście  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja lubię gabinet Stomatologia Mikroskopowa w Oleśnicy. Bardzo fajni lekarze z super podejściem do pacjentów, dobrze wyposażony nowoczesny gabinet, leczenie na poziomie i dobre ceny.

----------


## maniszka

moim zdaniem ratować jesli się da, bo potem wstawianie implantu to już naprawdę spory wydatek, mi po ciąży trochę posypały się zęby, wszystko robiłam w eurodental bo miałam u nich wykupiony pakiet stomatologiczny więc miałam jakieś rabaty, z których skorzystałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Tychach chodzę do ES Dentica i jestem zadowolona z ich opieki dentystycznej. Mega miła obsługa, fachowi dentyści, po prostu profesjonalnie, nowocześnie plus dobra atmosfera. A, no i ceny w porządku  :Smile:  Mieszczą się na Bacha.

----------


## meszka

jeśli chodzi o stomatologa to ja w warszwie korzystam z eurodental, mają specjalistó na najwyższym poziomie to tego super sprzęt i leczą najnowszymi metodami. Jestem z nich zadowolona, mam u nich pakiet i jak potrzebuję to od ręki mam praktycznie wizytę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również mogę polecić Eurodental, najwyżyszy poziom i działają od ponad 30 lat.

----------


## rysiek301

No bez wizyty u stomatologa nic się nie da zrobić. Nie ma się czego bać. To już nie te czasy, że boli (chyba, że kieszeń)  :Wink:

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

Mysle, że trzeba trafić po prostu do dobrego dentysty, który będzie umiał odpowiednio zaopiekować się naszymi zębami. Długo szukalam, az w końcu trafiłam do swietnej kliniki dentystycznej i każdemu z Krakowa chciałam polecic to miejsce – Scandinavian clinic. Nowoczesna, profesjonalna klinika dentystyczna, szczególnie polecam dr Macieja Lepszego. Ja do niego chodze i jest świetny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dowolstwowatsja małym i jego _* wozrosljenije_ - ...a nie co ja tam pochrzaniłem - wozdroż...?, zmęczony już, tabletki na kręgosłup wziąłem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę, że ludzie schodzą tu z tematu, ale pewnie większość już ci poleciła zmienić dentystę, albo znaleźć kogoś dobrego i nie będę tu wyjątkiem. Ja również miałam bardzo zepsute zęby, do tego stopnia, że miałam usunięte aż 6 zębów jak trafiłam do mojego obecnego stomatologa w Dentalu w Lublinie na Lwowskiej. Tu zrobiłam implanty i zrobiono mi na nie protezy, zajęto się mną kompleksowo i wyleczono pozostałe zęby. Na końcu nie mogłam uwierzyć, ze mogę wyglądać tak ja wyglądam teraz. Dentystę polecam wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem o czym mówisz, ja też miałam straszne zęby, w tym kilka straciłam i w końcu zmieniłam dentystę, bo poprzedni w  ogóle mi nie pomógł, a ja codziennie płakałam patrząc w lustro. Zmieniłam na  Dental House w Łukowie i tam miałam zrobiony digital smile design i wtedy, gdy zobaczyłam jak mogę wyglądać zdecydowałam się nie tylko na implanty, leczenie, ale też na aparat na zęby. Warto było zaryzykować i oddać się w ich ręce, dzięki nim mam w końcu uśmiech o jakim zawsze marzyłam, polecam.

----------


## mimka

moim zdaniem najlepiej zaczac o regularnych wizyt u stomatologa, jeśli liczysz na jakieś oszczędnosci w leczeniu to warto rozważyć jakiś pakiet stomatologiczny, ja mam np wykupiony pakiet w lux medzie, dzięki temu mam jakieś rabaty i promocje, przy dużej ilości wizyt i leczenia takie rozwiązania się bardzo opłacają.

----------


## riszka

moim zdaniem najlepiej mieć zęby pod stałą kontrolą, ja np mam wykupiony pakiet stomatologiczny w eurodental, mogę regularnie dbać o zęby i odwiedzać stomatologa żeby zęby mieć pod stałą kontrolą, regularna kontrola to podstawa żeby szybko reagować jak widzimy jakieś zmiany w buzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej zainwestować w implanty np w zabieg all-on-4.
W Warszawie działa i wykonuje takie zabiegi Dr Agnieszka Sicińska. Zabieg All-on-4 to stały łuk zębowy na 4 implantach. 
Zabieg można wykonać w jeden dzień.  :Smile:

----------


## nemeszka

najlepiej udać się od razu do stomatologa, ja robiłam sobie żeby w warszawie w eurodental, robiłam leczenie kanałowe i wyrywałam u nich ósemki, jestem zadowolona, bo to bardzo profesjonalne miejsce godne polecenia.

----------


## maksiczka

Ja ostatnio wykupiłam pakiet stomatologiczny dla dzieci w Eurodental, w ramach pakietu jest mega dużo zniżek i darmowe usługi, co się bardzo opłaca, bo jeśli o dzieci chodzi to zęby trzeba kontrolować na bieżąco żeby nic się nie działo w jamie ustnej. Pakiet wychodzi naprawdę tanio i możesz zawsze ad hoc udać sie do stomatol

----------


## Sikula

noo jak zepsute zęby to iść do dentysty :Smile:  ja w Warszawie chodzę do Centrum Demed i jestem zadowolona. Wyleczyli mi kazdy ubytek, dokładnie i bezboleśnie...a tego najbardziej się bałam!

----------


## miszka

Zdecydowanie jak się ma zepsute zęby to trzeba natychmiast pójśc do stomatologa, ale żeby uniknąć takich sytuacji to lepiej profilaktycznie mieć zęby pod stałą kontrolą, dlatego ja mam pakiet stomatologiczny w eurodental, mogę chodzić w nieograniczonej ilości do stomatologa w ramach pakietu stomatologicznego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ne pozostaje nic innego niż leczyć  :Smile:  Nie ma co się bać dentysty, ze znieczuleniem to nic nie boli. Co do miejsca to w Szczecinie ja mogę doradzić klinikę stomatologiczną Unimedex w unimedex.pl/ Maja tam super dentystów i rozsądne ceny, także ja zawsze to miejsce wybieram.

----------


## mariczka

Moim zdaniem ważna jest stała kontrola i regularne przeglądy żeby mieć stałą kontrolę z tego względu zdecydowałam się na zakup pakietu stomatologicznego w Lux medzie, płacę 49 zł miesięcie i mam nielimitowaną ilość przeglądów do tego zniżki na znieczulenia i wypełnienia, bardzo mi się opłaca takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## Dieszka

no moim zdaniem nie ma co wymyślać, trzeba iść do dobrego dentysty. Ja właśnie od pewnego czasu chodzę do Centrum Demed i jestem zadowolona bo jest bezboleśnie, miło i dokładnie. A to się liczy.

----------


## Gośkaa

Dobrze by było zacząć kompleksowe leczenie. Jeśli są zepsute to pewnie trzeba też je wyczyścić,usunąć kamień i też wyleczyć, o ile nie będą niektóre do wyrwania. Polecam centrum stomatologiczne demed. Przyjmują tam specjaliści w różnych dziedzinach stomatologii i myślę że mogli by pomóc nawet w takich złożonych i trudnych przypadkach  :Smile:

----------


## Migierka

dla mnie to zdecydowanie wlasnie tylko kompleksowe leczenie. Idealnie trafiłam na super dentystę w Stomatologii Cichonia - i doprowadził moje zęby do bardzo ładnego wyglądu! no i zdrowia

----------


## Ewelina4499

Koniecznie udaj się do dobrego stomatologa. Osobiście polecam B2 Dental Clinic. Gabinet jest nowoczesny i dobrze wyposażony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zawsze trzeba leczyć zęby. Jeśli jesteście z Wrocławia to skierujcie się do Margo, tam jest dobra opieka dentystyczna. Niedawno robiłam tam implant, także jestem zadowolona, wszystko poszło szybko i sprawnie i wreszcie mogę się normalnie uśmiechać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podstawą zawsze jest porządne czyszczenie i nitkowanie zębów no i regularne wizyty u dentysty, wtedy  ograniczymy problemy z leczeniem zębów. W kwestii placówki to u mnie od dawna sprawdza się centrum stomatologii i protetyki – Pabdent w Pabianicach, traficie tam na nowoczesny gabinet, miłych dentystów, leczenie bez bólu i cen wziętych z sufitu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam ten problem, dentysta zrobił, co mógł. Przede wszystkim zajął się leczeniem zębów, które dało się naprawić, niestety musiałam mieć także dwa zęby usunięte, nie udało się ich uratować. Tym wszystkim zajęli się specjaliści z przychodni Dental w Lublinie na ulicy Lwowskiej. Oni mają bardzo szeroki zakres usług, doświadczenie w branży i korzystne ceny, bo robiłam tam implanty, więc wiem, że cenowo wychodzą ich usługi korzystnie.

----------


## Oliwier5559

koniecznie udaj się do dobrego dentysty

----------


## midseason

o zęby trzeba dbać, infekcja z zęba może nawet skończyć się zgonem

----------


## Filipek3

Polecam gabinet B2 Dental Clinic gdzie świetny specjalista stomatolog kompleksowa zajmie się twoim problemem. Leczę tam zęby od dawna i szczerze polecam ten gabinet!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje też były zepsute. Nie sądziłam, że wszystkie da się uratować, miałam 5 zębów do leczenia i to, w jakim były stanie jest moją winą, bo nie chodziłam do dentysty. Jak poszłam do specjalisty w centrum stomatologicznym New-Dent w Lublinie, to lekarz nie dał po sobie poznać, że jest przerażony stanem moich zębów, bardzo profesjonalnie podszedł do mnie i mojego przypadku. Musiałam mieć wykonywane leczenie kanałowe, które na szczęście się powiodło. Dentystów mają tam świetnych.

----------


## Edyta_82

Centrum Medyczne Tysiąclecie oferuje usługi dobrego dentysty. Polecam ten ośrodek, leczymy tam zęby z całą rodziną.

----------


## Marcel88

Musisz iść do dentysty. Lekarz zaproponuje opcje.

----------

